# التربينات الغازية وأنظمة العمل وطرق صيانتها



## المصري 00 (10 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم جميعا أحب أن أطرح هذا الموضوع كي نتكلم بالتفصيل عن الأنظمة الموجودة في التربينات الغازية 
و ان شاء الله سوف أقوم بشرح لكل نظام علي حدي
بس من فضلكم عايز مشاركات 
مش بس مشاهدة 
أولا سوف أقوم بشرح الدورة المقدمة من جينرال الكتريك 
ونوفو بنيوني 
بس الجديد هيكون الشرح عربي مية في المية 
ولو أي حد عنده دورات أخري يقوم بوضعها للأستفادة​


----------



## عبدربه عبداللطيف (10 يونيو 2010)

موضوع ممتاز أخى المصرى وفقك الله .


----------



## مخلدعبقرينو (10 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووور


----------



## osamaj (10 يونيو 2010)

الله معك


----------



## المصري 00 (11 يونيو 2010)

_أولا أنا بشكركم علي الرد السريع _
_ثانيا الأن سوف نتكلم عن أنظمة العمل في التربينة الغازية مع التطرق لبعض الأنظمة المشتركة أو المتشابهة معها من التربينة البخارية _
_ثالثا الفرق بين هذا الموضوع والموضوع السابق أننا هنا سوف نناقش التفاصيل لهذه الأنظمة مع بعض التطرق لعملية الصيانة والأعطال _
_رابعا هناك فرق كبير كنت قد لاحظته أثناء عملي بين أنك تستطيع فك وتركيب هذه الأنظمة وبين أنك تستطيع تحديد العطل وأصلاحه مع الأخذ في الأعتبار تعليمات الشركة المصنعة علشان متجيش تخترع طريقة تخرب بيها الدنيا _
_خامسا هذه الأنظمة في الأغلب تشمل جزاء ميكانيكي وأخر كهربي أو الكتروني لذالك يابخته اللي كانت دراسته ميكاترنيك أو الكتروميكانيك _
_سادسا للأمانة العلمية هذه الشروحات بعض منها مترجم من مجهود بعض المهندسين الذين لايبخلون بالمعلومات عن أي شخص وأود أن أشكرهم جميعا فإذا لاحظ أحد أي تشابه مع هذه الشروحات فلا يقلق فأنا أقر و أعترف بفضل كل من علمني أو أرشدني الي طريقي وأني لازلت أقتبس منهم حتي الأن _
_وعموما سوف يكون محور شرحنا هنا هو تلك الدورة المقدمة من شركة جينرال اليكترك وشركة نوفو بنيوني مع أي شرح أو تعليق قد قام بوضعه أحد الزملاء مع الأخذ في الأعتبار أني أركز علي الشرح العربي وليس الأجنبي لأني مع أستخدام اللغات في محلها فقط وليس أثناء الشرح مع أبناء لغتنا الحبيبة العربية_
_وغدا نبدا الشرح بإذن الله_


----------



## المصري 00 (17 يونيو 2010)

*أول الغيث قطرة*

طبعا السادة الزملاء أنتظروا كثيرا كي نبداء هذا الموضوع المهم و نظرا لبعض الأشياء التي قد شغلتني فقد تأخرت عن موعدي معهم و اليوم بأذن الله نبداء 


التعرف علي التربين الغازي من واقع العمل ​ 

التربين الغازي هو محرك أحترق داخلي من النوع الدوار وليس من النوع المكبسي وليس هو المحرك الدوار المعرف لدي البعض بل هو المحرك التربيني ويطلق عليه أسماء عديدة حسب أستخدامه نحن عموما سوف نتكلم هنا عن التربين الغازي وأنظمة عمله خصوصا التربين الغازي فريم 5 , 7 من أنتاج شركة جينرال اليكترك أو نوفو بنيوني أو هيتاشي حيث أن هذه الشركات كنت قد عملت علي التربينات من أنتاجها عموما يعتبر المنتج الأساسي شركة جينرال اليكترك .
وسوف نتطرق الي محركات أخري كي نستعين بها في الشرح أو لأنها تحمل أنظمة مشابهة للتربين الغازي ( مثل المحرك المكبسي والتربين البخاري )​ 
قبل البداء أحب أن أوضح أن التربين الغازي مجال عمله واسع جدا وليس قاصرا علي محطات الكهرباء وشركات البترول فقط بل يمتد الي السفن الكبيرة وحاملات الطائرات والقطارات والطائرات وحديثا السيارات لذلك يجب مرعات ذلك عند تصميم الأنظمة وصيانتها .​ 

خطة العمل :-​ 
الأنظمة التي سوف نقوم بشرحها ​ 
1- نظام بداء الأدارة 
2- نظام الوقود
3- نظام التزييت
4- نظام الهواء 
5- نظام التحكم 
ثم سوف نناقش المكونات الأنشائية مع عمليات الصيانة والأعطال .​


----------



## eng\wael (17 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المصري 00 (17 يونيو 2010)

*نظام بداء الأدارة*

طبعا علشان أنا رجل ميكانيكا يبقي هبتدي علي الأقل النهاردة بصور المحركات التي يستخدم واحد منها في التربينة حسب التصميم أو حسب الحاجة

أولا المحرك العادي أو الديزل وهو المحرك شائع الأستخدام 






ثانيا المحرك الكهربي وهو يستخدم في الموديلات الأحدث رغم عيوبه 














ثانيا المحرك الغازي أو كما يطلق عليه النيومتيك أو تريبنة بداء الحركة


----------



## أبوأنس المطيري (25 يونيو 2010)

اشكرك اخي المهندس المصري على هذا المجهود

وهنا سقف لنفيد ونستفيد لاهمية الموضوع

وتقبل تحياتي 

اخوك المهندس ميكانيكي ابو انس \ الشركة السعودية للكهرباء


----------



## أبوأنس المطيري (28 يونيو 2010)

أين انت ؟؟

لما هذا التوقف ؟؟ نسال الله ان يكون المانع خير


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 يونيو 2010)

المصري 00 قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعا أحب أن أطرح هذا الموضوع كي نتكلم بالتفصيل عن الأنظمة الموجودة في التربينات الغازية
> 
> و ان شاء الله سوف أقوم بشرح لكل نظام علي حدي
> بس من فضلكم عايز مشاركات
> ...


 
مشكور مهندس المصري 

اسأل المولى ان يجعله في موازينك .. جهد طيب،،

نرجو الإستمرار .. وفقك الله .​


----------



## المصري 00 (29 يونيو 2010)

*شرح طريقة عمل التربينة الغازية مع مقارنة بسيطة للفريمات*

أولا : أسف علي التأخير أرجو المعذرة 
ثانيا : أقدم لكم هذا الفديو الذي قمت بتقديمه و التعليق عليه وقد كنت قد حصلت عليه من خلال فني تربينات من الشركة الكورية لصيانة محطات الطاقة من ضمن دورة كاملة لشرح الدورة المركبة 

وسمحوني لو هناك أي خطاء في التعليق وأرجو منكم مراجعتي إذا وجد أي خطاء 
وسوف أقوم أن شاء الله بشرح موضوع نظام بداء الحركة في المرة المقبلة 

ملحوظة أرجو منكم أستخدام سماعة الأذن عند سماع الشرح 

http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/v478qh3QmHA&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01>


----------



## أبوأنس المطيري (13 يوليو 2010)

مقطع ممتاز جدا عن التربينات المركبه وسأحاول إنزال مقطع ايضا يخص عمل التربينات الغازية 

اشكر لك هذا المجهود


----------



## Azab81 (13 يوليو 2010)

thnaks


----------



## احمد الضبياني (13 يوليو 2010)

ممتاز


----------



## المصري 00 (14 يوليو 2010)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> مشكور مهندس المصري ​
> 
> اسأل المولى ان يجعله في موازينك .. جهد طيب،،​
> 
> نرجو الإستمرار .. وفقك الله .​


 
اللهم أمين لنا ولجميع المسلمين 



أبوأنس المطيري قال:


> مقطع ممتاز جدا عن التربينات المركبه وسأحاول إنزال مقطع ايضا يخص عمل التربينات الغازية
> 
> اشكر لك هذا المجهود


 
العفو وأنا في أنتظار المقطع 



azab81 قال:


> thnaks


 


احمد الضبياني قال:


> ممتاز


 
شكرا علي المتابعة


----------



## المصري 00 (18 يوليو 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​ 


*نظام بداء الأدارة في التربينة الغازية ( الشرح لتربينة فريم 5 جينرال اليكتريك )*
*شرح من دورة تدريبية تقدم في مصر ( هذه الدورة يقدمها عدة مهندسين في شركة الكهرباء في مصر وقد قمت بتجميع الشرح مع الأيضاح بالصور )*


*وسائل بدء الحركة *​ 
*1- **مجموعة الراتشيت الهيدروليكية *
*2- **ماكينة الديزل *
*3- **ناقل العزم *

*مقدمة:-*
*التربينة الغازية مثل آلات الاحتراق الداخلي تحتاج الي عزم دوران في البداية لتشغيلها عند سرعة الصفر للعمود و ذلك للتغلب علي الأحتكاك الأستاتيكي للعمود ويقل هذا العزم كلما َتكْوّن سمك رفيع من الزيت تحت كراسي الوحدة ( البيرنج ) ولكنه يزداد مرة أخري بزيادة السرعة نظرا للقدرة المطلوبة للتصرف المحوري لكباس الهواء عند 20 % : 25 % من السرعة تكون كمية الهواء كافية لأحداث حريق في غرفة الأحتراق وينتج عنه عزم دوران يقلل العزم المطلوب من وسيلة بدء الحركة وتحتاج التربينة الغازية الي عزم دوران إضافي بعد الحريق للوصول الي سرعتها الذاتية وهي من 42% ~ 80% من السرعة النهائية وهي تعتمد علي نوع التربينة .*

*v **وظيفة وسائل بدء الحركة*
*1- **إنتاج عزم دوران كبير عند سرعة الصفر للوحدة للتغلب علي اللاحتكاك الاستاتيكي للعمود*
*2- **إدارة التربينة حتي سرعة الحريق ( 22% من السرعة النهائية )*
*3- **مساعدة الوحدة للوصل للسرعة الذاتية التي عندها يفصل التعشيق مع وسائل بدء الحركة *
*· **تستخدم ماكينة الديزل لإدارة ناقل العزم بسرعة عالية لينتج عنه عزم دوران كاف كما يوجد كلاتش ناقل العزم وذلك للتعشيق عند سرعة الصفر ويتم الفصل عند الوصول للسرعة الذاتية للتربينة .*





صورة للكلاتش المستخدم في التربينة الغازية فريم 5 من أنتاج شركة جنرال اليكتريك 
مع الملاحظة أنه يوجد موديلات عديدة من الممكن أستخدامها 
_________________________________________________________________






صورة لناقل العزم ( والتسمية الأدق محول العزم ) كما نلاحظ في الصورة الكلاتش في حالة تعشيق


----------



## المهندس جبار حافظ (27 يوليو 2010)

ممممممممممممممممششششششششششششششششششكككككككككككككككوووووووووووووووررررررررررررر


----------



## mimoh (28 يوليو 2010)

راااااائع


----------



## roufaida1 (18 أغسطس 2010)

bravoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo:12:


----------



## roufaida1 (18 أغسطس 2010)

bravoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## roufaida1 (18 أغسطس 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​


----------



## المصري 00 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*تابع نظام بداء الأدارة في التربينة الغازية*

_نظام بداء الأدارة في التربينة الغازية ( الشرح لتربينة فريم 5 جينرال اليكتريك )_
_*شرح من دورة تدريبية تقدم في مصر ( هذه الدورة يقدمها عدة مهندسين في شركة الكهرباء في مصر وقد قمت بتجميع الشرح مع الأيضاح بالصور )*_

_تابع وسائل بدء الحركة _
_1- *مجموعة الراتشيت الهيدروليكية *_​ 
_قبل بداء الشرح أحب أن أعتذر عن التأخير متابعة الشرح ولكني قد وضحت قبل ذلك الظروف التي تمنعني من الكتابة وأرجو المعذرة _
_والان مع الشرح :-_

_تقوم مجموعة الراتشيت الهيدروليكية بدوران عمود الوحدة / التربينة خلال دورة التبريد بعد الأيقاف ( 1/8 ) ثُمن _eighth_ لفة كل ثلاثة ( 3 ) دقائق وهي تتكون من _
_1 - طلمبة الزيت الهيدروليكية للراتشيت _
_2- بلف التتابع الذاتي _
_3 - ناقل العزم _
_4 - الكلاتش _
_5 - بلوف تصريف الضغط _
_وهذه هي مكونات نظام الراتشيت للوحدات/التربينات فريم 5 من أنتاج شركة جينرال اليكتريك وجاري شرح كل مكون مع الصور وذكر الفروق في الموديلات المختلفة في المشاركة القادمة بإذن الله _


----------



## mouhmeca1 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور أرجوا المواصلة


----------



## ahmed malik (21 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور على الموضوع .


----------



## eng_moh2010 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## أبو عمر الخالدي (11 يناير 2011)

شكراً يا هندسة


----------



## محمد العيار (11 يناير 2011)

مششششششكور اخي العزيز


----------



## المهندس جبار حافظ (11 يناير 2011)

موضوع ممتاز أخى المصرى وفقك الله


----------



## المصري 00 (15 يناير 2011)

mouhmeca1 قال:


> مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور أرجوا المواصلة


 


ahmed malik قال:


> مشكور على الموضوع .


 


eng_moh2010 قال:


> thanks


 


أبو عمر الخالدي قال:


> شكراً يا هندسة


 


محمد العيار قال:


> مششششششكور اخي العزيز


 


المهندس جبار حافظ قال:


> موضوع ممتاز أخى المصرى وفقك الله


 
أشكركم جميعا علي المرور والمشاركة 
وأن كنت قد قصّرت في التواصل معكم فذلك يعود إلي ظروف عملي الجديد وظرف الدراسة 
ولكني أعدكم بمواصلة الكتابة اليوم بإذن الله كما سوف أقوم بإنشاء موضوع جديد تحت عنوان كيف تصبح أخصائي توربينات


----------



## المصري 00 (18 مارس 2011)

*اعتذر عن التأخير*

أعتذر عن التأخير في موصلة الكتابة والشرح نظرا لظروف العمل والظرف التي تواجهها البلاد .
وأعدكم بالمواصلة قريبا .


----------



## بلفار (2 أبريل 2011)

ان شـــــاء الله ومشكور اخى على كل ما تقدمه لنا من معلومات جعلها الله لك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## abuobaida1 (2 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا العمل الجميل 
ونحن في انتظار المزيد منك 
والسلام


----------



## م انس بصبوص (2 أبريل 2011)

جهد رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## amrfaroukrabie (2 أبريل 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمدالطائي (3 أبريل 2011)

موضوع جيد ارجو الاستمرار


----------



## web tiger (14 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لك أخي المصري


----------



## الترابين (20 أبريل 2011)

مشان الله ساعدني عندي مشروع تخرج في(المحطات الغازيه) وشكرا


----------



## المصري 00 (20 أبريل 2011)

بلفار قال:


> ان شـــــاء الله ومشكور اخى على كل ما تقدمه لنا من معلومات جعلها الله لك في ميزان حسناتك


 


abuobaida1 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على هذا العمل الجميل
> ونحن في انتظار المزيد منك
> والسلام


 


م انس بصبوص قال:


> جهد رائع بارك الله فيك


 


amrfaroukrabie قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


 


محمدالطائي قال:


> موضوع جيد ارجو الاستمرار


 


web tiger قال:


> شكرا لك أخي المصري


 

جزاكم الله خيرا مثله وبإذن قريبا ستجدون مايسركم


----------



## المصري 00 (21 أبريل 2011)

الترابين قال:


> مشان الله ساعدني عندي مشروع تخرج في(المحطات الغازيه) وشكرا


 

حضرتك بس تطلب و ان شاء الله سوف تجد ماتريد
أفلام - كتب - مراجع - كتيبات التشغيل والصيانة - الخ الخ.............. بإذن الله 

كان الله في عون العبد ماداما العبد في عون أخيه 


* من فضلك وضح لي ماذا تريد بالظبط


----------



## belcom1 (21 أبريل 2011)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## وهاب الجنابي (16 نوفمبر 2011)

ممكن شرح لنضام التبريد في التوربينات الغزيه 9e


----------



## المهندس جبار حافظ (17 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## المصري 00 (18 نوفمبر 2011)

وهاب الجنابي قال:


> ممكن شرح لنضام التبريد في التوربينات الغزيه 9e


 

*حضرتك بس تتطلب و أن شاء الله سوف تجد ما يسرك* 

*بس هكون واضح معاك أن هشرح اللي موجود في الدورة التدريبية من شركة ( G E ) فريم 9*​ 
*بس من خلال خبرتي مع فريم 5 , 6 , 7 *​ 
*لأن خبرتي مع فريم 9 ضئيلة جداً ولكن نظام التبريد الموجود فيها يعتمد علي تطوير لأنظمة التبريد الموجودة في جميع موديلات وفريمات الشركة *​ 
*وممكن حضرتك تتطلع علي الموضوع الأخر ( التوربين الغازي وطرق الصيانة )*​ 
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=198383*​ 
*سوف تجد فيه شرح مستفيض لنظام التبريد لهذه الموديلات كنت قد طرحته هناك *​


----------



## Dalia Elsayed (30 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (12 يوليو 2014)

*رد: نظام بداء الأدارة*



المصري 00 قال:


> طبعا علشان أنا رجل ميكانيكا يبقي هبتدي علي الأقل النهاردة بصور المحركات التي يستخدم واحد منها في التربينة حسب التصميم أو حسب الحاجة
> 
> أولا المحرك العادي أو الديزل وهو المحرك شائع الأستخدام
> 
> ...



جهد ممتاز 
نرجو تصحيح لفظ ( فعلم ) ليصبح فاعلم
جزاكم الله خيرا 
موضوع يستحق الجمع و يرفق ك فايل بي دي اف لإكمال الفائدة


----------



## عبدالله مصطفى 67 (3 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك لله فيكم .......معلومات جدا قيمة


----------



## jehad_15568 (11 أبريل 2015)

بارك الله فيك على المجهود وياريت من خلال خبرتك تتكلم على الاعطال الشائعه وكيفية صيانتها وكذلك كيفية عمل الصيانة الدورية لها


----------

